# Ideas and Changes



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

Any really cool ideas out there for chicken coops. Nests, feed, water, run, roost. Anything cool? Also if u have any regrets with your currant coop, what are they? We are planing on makeing a new hlarger coop that can fit 50-100 chickens, ducks, geese, and turkeys. What do u think we should do?


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

SAVE UP a LOT of money....._OR_....SAVE UP a LOT of pallets.
AND plan on working on it a LONG TIME.....to house THAT MANY Chickens.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Make sure you provide enough space. That should be your number one priority.


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

2 regrets with current coop: 1. too small- I want more chickens and 2. That I didn't just start from scratch (I converted a dog house).


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*DottieB*,
_Quote: _2 regrets with current coop: 1. too small- I want more chickens and 2. That I didn't just start from scratch (I converted a dog house)._Unquote.

_I don't think that you should _regret_ your current coop. You can always use it for a "breeding-pen" OR a pen for "teenagers" after you build a NEW BIGGER COOP.
I also use a _converted Dog-House_*:










*I'm hoping to build another _LARGER _Coop from pallets this Summer.

-ReTIRED-


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I think reTired said pretty much what I was hoping to say. Except that my chickens live in my tool shed. 

Sears has some nice sheds for very good prices. I'm not understanding why more people aren't using them for coops. ????


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Converting a nice outdoor playhouse will also do the job.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I DON'T allow MY CHICKENS to "roam-around" with Real Estate Agents.
So....I _think _that they are "satisfied" with the housing that they currently have.

The Boxer-Dog, "Crockett", is happy too !!!
I think _maybe _he was _WORRIED_ that he would be living in the Dog-House.
He has _always _lived IN THE HOUSE with me.

a FINE companion, *CROCKETT !!!*

*Ha-Ha !!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> I don't think that you should regret your current coop. You can always use it for a "breeding-pen" OR a pen for "teenagers" after you build a NEW BIGGER COOP.
> I also use a converted Dog-House:
> 
> I'm hoping to build another LARGER Coop from pallets this Summer.
> ...


My chickens love their coop and I feel like they are very safe in it. I didn't realize how much I would end up enjoying chickens and that I would ever want more than 4. 4 seemed like a lot when we started this adventure, we now have 6 and I don't think I should get anymore without building a bigger coop.

I will say this, I really enjoyed building my coop, I wouldn't mind another challenge. =). I just wish I had unlimited funds to work with. ; )


----------

